# QSS Taste am Router



## xSauklauex (24. August 2015)

Sevus Leute,

Habe keine Ahnung von Routern und habe ausversehen die QSS Taste gedrückt und auf einmal war alles weg das Passwort vom Wlan und der Name vom Wlan.
Habe aber gelesen das es irgendwie nicht sein kann mit der QSS Taste alles zurück zusetzten.
Das Problem  Habe zurzeit kein Zugriff auf den Desktop vom Router um da vll was zurück zu stellen.
Einer ne Idee


----------



## cryon1c (24. August 2015)

Entweder per LAN dranklemmen  und dann zugreifen oder Reset drücken und halten (4-5sec meistens) und dann die mitgelieferten WLAN-Daten vom Aufkleber benutzen. Ist dieser nicht vorhanden - bleibt nur LAN. Da muss man den Router vll auch mal zum PC schleppen wenns kein langes Kabel gibt^^


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. August 2015)

Moin

mit der QSS Taste hast du nur ein neues WLAN Passwort vergeben. Einfach die Windows Verbindung löschen und dann noch mal neu Verbinden. Dabei bitte nocheinmal die QSS Taste drücken. Die Einstellungen sind immer noch die selben im Router. Windows bietet auch die Möglichkeit sich mit QSS zu verbinden. Anschliessend auf den Router zugreifen und altes "Sicheres" WLAN Passwort wieder herstellen.

Und wie bitte drückt man "aus Versehen" auf die QSS Taste?! Und weiss nicht was diese Taste überhaupt macht.... Es gibt doch ein Handbuch zum Router, wo die QSS beschrieben ist. Aber wer liesst schon ein Handbuch...


----------

